# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Reversed lens close ups



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Just tried reversing a lens and this is the result. Has anyone else used this technique? Caught this mosquito today hovering around my cichlid tank, managed to get a few shots of it, as it rested on a window pane.


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

hehehe








beautifull indeed!

I have some photos taken with this method by myself, I hope you don't mind for posting them on your topic...








How I did it (with my fujifilm S-304):
http://aquatico.no.sapo.pt/macros/2.jpg

Snail size:
http://aquatico.no.sapo.pt/macros/1.jpg

one photo:









Regards!
António Vitor


----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

Excellent Antonio the snail seems to have an internal glow. Have you any other shots? I got this spider which wasn't easy as it was constantly on the move, and depth of field is so narrow its real hard to focus.


----------



## António Vitor1 (Feb 2, 2003)

I have aracnophobia..
I don't know why!
yaicks!

That SLR lenses was borrowed from a neighbour, I don't have them anymore.









Of course, I will ask for them a few more times for more macros photos...when that happen I will post them here!


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I use this method at times, they also sell a male-to-male treaded adapter to screw a lens back to front on another lens. You can pick up a very good quality nikkor lens in the 35-50mm range quite cheap on ebay, they are perfect for the job. Great photos! That spider needs a shave 

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## Rekab (Apr 28, 2004)

I glued a couple of uv filters back to back and used a canon 50mm slr lens. But find the magnification so great I have to be within about one inch, not so good for taking fish that are always just out of range.


----------

